# Cups Print-Job successful but nothing happen.



## ericbsd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi 

My log said "Cups Job successful". but nothing happens to the printer.


```
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:21:53:12 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 451 Print-Job successful-ok
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:21:54:00 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 41357 Print-Job successful-ok
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:22:02:26 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 451 Print-Job successful-ok
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:22:14:15 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 143577 Print-Job successful-ok
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:22:24:29 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 422 Print-Job successful-ok
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:22:41:51 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 422 Print-Job successful-ok
localhost - - [15/Nov/2011:22:43:40 -0400] "POST /printers/HL-2140 HTTP/1.1" 200 422 Print-Job successful-ok
```

Is it possible to find the problem without the log?


----------



## fmw (Nov 16, 2011)

Can you be a bit more specific as to what you're trying to do? Which program are you using, can you print a test page etc.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 16, 2011)

No! I can't print anything. I have try\ied and read everything on the web, nothing works. But my log says "print success". I have never been able to use cups on FreeBSD 8.2 with gnome.
Since that I use a live CD of Ubuntu to print my page. Maybe my drivers are the problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2011)

The most common problem is using the base /usr/bin/lpr instead of the CUPS version at /usr/local/bin/lpr.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 16, 2011)

I have erased /usr/bin/lpr. I will boot ubuntu and copy my drivers and try again. will let you know if it works or not.


----------



## qsecofr (Nov 16, 2011)

Obvious question, but did you check the cable?  I had a similar problem that hung me up for a week.  My USB cable appeared to be seated correctly by eyesight, but hands-on proved different for me.

Any errors in the cups error log?  Or anything logged in /var/log/messages?

Also you might retrace your steps and compare to cups-related entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING and the instructions in /usr/ports/print/cups-base/pkg-message


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry to don't let you know. I don't have figure out yet.
But I find that to day.
I'm using FreeBSD 9.0 RC2.


```
# /etc/rc.d/devfs restart
devfs rule: unknown argument: 0660
/etc/rc.d/devfs: WARNING: devfs_init_rulesets: could not read rules from /etc/devfs.rules
```


```
# cat /etc/devfs.rules
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'usb/X.Y.Z' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'cd*' mode 0666 group wheel
add path 'xpt*' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'pass*'mode 0660 group wheel
```


```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="eric.bsd.org"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
slim_enable="YES"
#gdm_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
cupsd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 25, 2011)

I have fix /etc/devfs.rules.

```
cat /etc/devfs.rules
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb*' mode 0770 group cups
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'cd*' mode 0666 group wheel
add path 'xpt*' mode 0660 group wheel
```

Now my /var/log/cups/error_log show hpijs is not found.
I have install it.

```
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] hpijs: not found
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] GPL Ghostscript 9.02: Can't start ijs server "hpijs"
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] **** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] sfopen: gs_parse_file_name failed.
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] sfopen: gs_parse_file_name failed.
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] ./base/gsicc_manage.c:709: gsicc_open_search(): Could not find lab.icc 
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] | ./psi/zusparam.c:819: set_lab_icc(): cannot find default lab icc profile
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] renderer exited with status 1
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] Backend returned status 1 (failed)
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] End of messages
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] printer-state=5(stopped)
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] printer-state-message="Unable to open device file: Permission denied"
D [25/Dec/2011:18:22:17 -0400] [Job 1] printer-state-reasons=paused
X [25/Dec/2011:18:23:50 -0400] kevent() returned Bad file descriptor
X [25/Dec/2011:19:17:40 -0400] kevent() returned Bad file descriptor
```

After I have recompile print/libgnomeprint and x11-toolkits/gtk30.
I have erase all job and start a new job.
All finally work!


----------

